# Paph. sanderianum



## Justin (Nov 4, 2012)

Purchased this sanderianum in spike from Leo Schordje back in October. It is now blooming with 3 dark colored flowers. Petals today are at 29" but I expect them to get to 30".

Humidity has been kept at 60% in the daytime and 50% at night. Have watered the plant about every 2-3 days since the flowers started opening.

Very pleased with this one!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Nov 4, 2012)

Wow, I guess you'd have to be please with this one. Great buy and well flowered.


----------



## Stone (Nov 4, 2012)

Fantasic!! thats a super-dupa one, great colour! A breeder!


----------



## eggshells (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh my! :drool: emoticon says it all.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 4, 2012)

:drool::drool::drool:I agree with eggshells. Wow! I love sanderianum so much. You got a great one! How many blooms does it have? I see three, is this correct? I can't wait till my sanderianum blooms, also from Leo.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 4, 2012)

Great sandie


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 4, 2012)

nice one


----------



## emydura (Nov 4, 2012)

WOW. Lucky you Justin. An excellent clone too. Great colour. I'm totally envious. Look forward to hearing how you grow this on from here. Does it have new growths forming? What size?


----------



## Paphman910 (Nov 4, 2012)

Wow! :drool::drool::drool: Very beautiful! Thanks for sharing!

Paphman910


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 4, 2012)

Very nice flower, but I'm really impressed with the pattern on the dorsal sepal -- very cool!


----------



## Clark (Nov 4, 2012)

Drool worthy.
Even on this silly gadget phone monitor this looks like eye candy.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 4, 2012)

I agree the dorsal stripping is really superb.


----------



## wjs2nd (Nov 4, 2012)

Very very nice.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 4, 2012)

How big is the plant? Leafspan, how many growths, ect. My sanderianum from Leo has a previously bloomed growth tha is 22" and a new growth that is 16"-18". Hopefully mine will bloom soon, and good luck with yours!


----------



## Ditto (Nov 4, 2012)

Very pretty !


----------



## NYEric (Nov 5, 2012)

Wow! I'm not a species person, per say, but I really like the dorsal pattern and the long petals, good acquisition and good growing!


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 5, 2012)

and you grow beautiful, clean leaved paphs judging by the photos of its neighbors.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 5, 2012)

Very cool indeed. Do you carry every plant to the sink to water?


----------



## Shiva (Nov 5, 2012)

Lovely Sandie.


----------



## Justin (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks for the nice comments everyone!

The plant is pretty big, with about 25" leafspan. Leo grew it so I can't take much credit for that, i just helped it to flower. It has a nice new second growth so hopefully I can get it to flower again in 2 years or so.

As for watering, I tried not to disturb the plant at all when the flowers were opening. The plant was in a different space (but still indoors) so i would just lift it up and put a bowl underneath to catch the water. But as I mentioned (and as Leo has said before) humidity is the key during this process. 60% was actually too low I think, but still sufficient.

I already grow a few sandys so this one should do fine with my other plants. I grow them like rothschildianum, but with less light a little more water. 

I'm tempted to self-pollinate this plant. It's certainly strong enough to carry a pod or 2. Haven't decided for sure yet.


----------



## Paul (Nov 5, 2012)

very nice, well done!!!


----------



## Susie11 (Nov 5, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Nov 5, 2012)

Damn Justin, that is a nice one. I should have kept it!  I do have my keepers though, so the rest are eventually up for sale. 

Take measurements. Save pollen. After seeing TCW's sanderianum with wide dorsals, I think the next sib or outcross should be for dorsal and petal width. Your plant is strong enough to support seed pods. If you make a hybrid may I suggest, the pollen parent with both lowii or stonei blood? Something to bring both color and flat wide dorsal into the mix. Yang-ji Apple is one, (stonei x lowii) is another. If you can find pollen, I don't have pollen from either. I would definitely consider asking Dot for pollen from her Stoned Bernice, or David for pollen from his Julius. Or PM me, I might have another contact who might have pollen from suitable plants. 

I really, really like it.

Dot's
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27517
David's
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27497


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Nov 5, 2012)

That is beautiful!!! Love the color on everything - dorsal, pouch, petals!


----------



## emydura (Nov 5, 2012)

Leo Schordje said:


> Damn Justin, that is a nice one. I should have kept it!  I do have my keepers though, so the rest are eventually up for sale.
> 
> Take measurements. Save pollen. After seeing TCW's sanderianum with wide dorsals, I think the next sib or outcross should be for dorsal and petal width. Your plant is strong enough to support seed pods. If you make a hybrid may I suggest, the pollen parent with both lowii or stonei blood? Something to bring both color and flat wide dorsal into the mix. Yang-ji Apple is one, (stonei x lowii) is another. If you can find pollen, I don't have pollen from either. I would definitely consider asking Dot for pollen from her Stoned Bernice, or David for pollen from his Julius. Or PM me, I might have another contact who might have pollen from suitable plants.
> 
> ...



I would kill for a sanderianum x Julius. Check this awarded clone from Japan. The only problem with Julius hybrids are that they tend to be a bit infertile. You rarely see hybrids involving it but they are out there. This cross would be really common if it was easy to set seed.

http://www.orchid.or.jp/orchid/society/ajos/flowerdata2/3984.html

But if you want to take a punt let me know Justin.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 5, 2012)

That sanderianum x Julius was beautiful emydura! It looked pretty red, is it really that red? And how is it for speed of growth and blooming. I may have to try making this cross with my sanderianum...


----------



## emydura (Nov 5, 2012)

The Orchid Boy said:


> That sanderianum x Julius was beautiful emydura! It looked pretty red, is it really that red? And how is it for speed of growth and blooming. I may have to try making this cross with my sanderianum...



Well, it is not my plant, so I don't know. It is just a photo of an awarded clone from Japan. The red does look a bit overdone but I suspect it is still a nice coloured clone. I have never seen this cross for sale nor have I seen anyone post a photo of it. It is a very rare hybrid. It is certainly worth doing but it may be difficult to get viable seed. Obviously not impossible but you may need a bit of luck and/or persistance.


----------



## Leo_5313 (Nov 5, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 6, 2012)

emydura said:


> I would kill for a sanderianum x Julius.
> But if you want to take a punt let me know Justin.



DO IT!!!!!!
If it works make as many flasks as you can and I'm in (please).


----------



## JPMC (Nov 6, 2012)

Leo Schordje said:


> Damn Justin, that is a nice one. I should have kept it!  I do have my keepers though, so the rest are eventually up for sale.
> 
> Take measurements. Save pollen. After seeing TCW's sanderianum with wide dorsals, I think the next sib or outcross should be for dorsal and petal width. Your plant is strong enough to support seed pods. If you make a hybrid may I suggest, the pollen parent with both lowii or stonei blood? Something to bring both color and flat wide dorsal into the mix. Yang-ji Apple is one, (stonei x lowii) is another. If you can find pollen, I don't have pollen from either. I would definitely consider asking Dot for pollen from her Stoned Bernice, or David for pollen from his Julius. Or PM me, I might have another contact who might have pollen from suitable plants.
> 
> ...





Leo, any more left from this line?


----------



## polyantha (Nov 6, 2012)

This sandie has good size indeed. Nice red color and the petals have a good lenght. Congrats!


----------



## Justin (Nov 6, 2012)

JPMC said:


> Leo, any more left from this line?



I'm pretty sure he has them. Just send him an email.


----------



## Rick (Nov 6, 2012)

WOW:clap::clap:

It's also cool to see sandies blooming in fall.


----------



## GuRu (Nov 6, 2012)

Justin said:


> Very pleased with this one!



If it was mine, I would be pleased too !


----------



## The Mutant (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm not much of a sanderianum person (except in hybrids, love those petals), but DANG what a beauty!
:smitten:

I don't know if it's the flash reflecting in the petals, but they almost appear to be made out of silk... Love them AND the wonderful pattern on the dorsal.


----------



## eggshells (Nov 6, 2012)

The Mutant said:


> I'm not much of a sanderianum person (except in hybrids, love those petals), but DANG what a beauty!
> :smitten:
> 
> I don't know if it's the flash reflecting in the petals, but they almost appear to be made out of silk... Love them AND the wonderful pattern on the dorsal.



Some say that that is how they attract their pollinators. When their leaves are glistening like that.


----------



## The Mutant (Nov 6, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Some say that that is how they attract their pollinators. When their leaves are glistening like that.


Really? I didn't know that (although what I don't know about Paphs easily outweighs my knowledge of them  ). I must have been one of these pollinators in an earlier life, then. :wink:


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 7, 2012)

I've heard that the long petal shimmer like eggshells said but the long petals aren't so insects can crawl up. They grow on a cliffside and the petals just dangle down and shimmer and attract flying pollinators and birds.


----------



## Rick (Nov 7, 2012)

The Orchid Boy said:


> I've heard that the long petal shimmer like eggshells said but the long petals aren't so insects can crawl up. They grow on a cliffside and the petals just dangle down and shimmer and attract flying pollinators and birds.



They should get pollinated by some species of Syrphid fly (hover fly) like the other multis.

They definitely don't have a flower structure to accomodate bird pollination.

The petals may also release a fragrance rather than producing a visual effect.


----------

